# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Using the Ringing in Your Ears

## hostetjm

I just started my first attempts at a WILD. My first time I didnt really get HI or anything and I kept getting distracted by noise in my noisy house. So, I got some ear plugs and tried again. The ringing in my ears gets very loud and intense. I can kind of control it. As I clear my mind more the more intense it gets and I think about how loud it is then it dies down. I read somewhere that some people use this for the "sound technique". Does anyone in this forum use it? I feel like it could help me get into the sleep state since it is rhythmic and blocks out my hearing around me.

----------


## lemmefly

I have used these inner sounds to WILD succesfully a couple of times.

For me it usually begins with a low volume rushing sound, but often I can turn it louder just by concentrating on it. After a wile the sound turns into something that is more like ringing, I would describe it as a vibrating sound wave. I then just let this get louder and more intense until I can feel my body vibrating and hear this really loud ringing.
Afterwards I just wait until it stops again and just stand up with my non-physical body in a copy of my bedroom.

The vibrations and sound are basically trigger and indicator at the same time. After the vibrations fade off, you might think that you are still just laying there with your physical body and actually miss the opportunity of just entering the LD. I had that happen to me a couple of times before I realized that I was in an LD already and didnt have to wait for anything else after that. 

My success rate with this is pretty low though, I can do this maybe once every 2 weeks and usually only with WBTB.

Hope that helps.  :smiley:

----------


## hostetjm

Sure does. I am sure we are talking about the same ringing. Its like a wave like you say. Its a WAWAWAWAWA alternating in frequency. Hope it works better for me because it isn't just something I try to make happen it just always occurs.

----------


## lemmefly

Sure, if you always have these sounds then you should definitely take advantage of that fact. I think a lot of guys make their life unnecessary hard by trying to induce LDs strictly visually rather than acoustically.

Btw, I cant really use earplugs because when I have them in my ears they make these crunching sounds all the time which really distracts me from the inner sounds (maybe I should just get different earplugs..). Thats why I need a really quiet environment for this to work. Another problem that comes up is that sometimes I start to hear my heartbeat and it seems to get really loud. That keeps me from concentrating on the rushing and ringing sounds.

Well, I guess I still have to practice a lot more too, but it is definitely a way of WILDing that works and probably not the hardest one.

----------


## marwanin

It's ASTRAL PROJECTION (Out of body)
and maybe LUCID DREAM is THE SAME as ASTRAL PROJECTION.
But from different methodes.

LD you can enter it from the middle of dream
AP you can acheive it by deep Relaxing and concentrate.

but are the same.





> I have used these inner sounds to WILD succesfully a couple of times.
> 
> For me it usually begins with a low volume rushing sound, but often I can turn it louder just by concentrating on it. After a wile the sound turns into something that is more like ringing, I would describe it as a vibrating sound wave. I then just let this get louder and more intense until I can feel my body vibrating and hear this really loud ringing.
> Afterwards I just wait until it stops again and just stand up with my non-physical body in a copy of my bedroom.
> 
> The vibrations and sound are basically trigger and indicator at the same time. After the vibrations fade off, you might think that you are still just laying there with your physical body and actually miss the opportunity of just entering the LD. I had that happen to me a couple of times before I realized that I was in an LD already and didnt have to wait for anything else after that. 
> 
> My success rate with this is pretty low though, I can do this maybe once every 2 weeks and usually only with WBTB.
> 
> Hope that helps.

----------


## hostetjm

I know what you mean. In fact the other day I was feeling like I was getting close and I saw these really bright flashes of light. It scared me because I thought it was the hallucinations coming on and my heart started pounded and it was loud enough to jolt me out of the whole routine.

The bright flashes I saw were in fact not hallucinations, but my friend flicking my lights in my room on and off. (my light switch is OUTside of my room).

----------


## erik212

Although the WILD technique is useful if you want to project, LDs and AP are not the same. Your conscience leaves your body in AP, while you are in your own mind during LDs.

----------


## user5671

technically with AP your in your mind dreaming about your concious leaving your body so its really a LD ^^ if it was AP once u left your body you wouldnt be able to change anything but u still can ^^

----------


## Supernova

I've actually noticed this a couple times when just falling asleep.  That sort of quitet, high-pitched ringing noise in your ears (I don't know if it's normal or not, but I always hear it) starts getting louder and louder.  I never thought of using it for WILDing, though.  I'll have to give that a try tonight.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

I use that highpitch noise too, also for meditation. I'm not sure what this noise is, but I've talked to many people and almost everyone has it. This noise is not just some random noise, it's like your heartbeat, but then the heartbeat of your brains? Not sure how to explain this, but the frequency of the noise is directly related to the WILD-progress. The noise as if something is streaming through your body, maybe it's the blood flow, maybe it's electrical currents, does anyone have an idea because I'd love to know what this is as it seems somewhat related to the WILD process.

----------


## hostetjm

I think its called tinnitus. It has something to do with a sound in the inner ear.

----------


## omegadecisive

I used to get this when I LD as a kid and I still get it now, although I've not used it to LD (let alone WILD lol).
I think its also the same noise as when I get ear infections (although its way too painful to LD then), and I think its probably the noise of the blood flow, it makes sense considering it changes due to relaxation (or stages of WILD).

----------


## Klaudyw3

uor senses are interconected so this noise is related to all the other senses::sight,smell,etc.

----------

